# The great Norwood Tech!



## Paul Braxton

Come on all you Norwoodians... I have scanned these threads to no avail. There seems nothing on the College on Knight's Hill, SE27. Where are you all? Don't you remember f= 1 over 2pi root LC? Don't you want to reminisce about Fleming's Left Hand Rule (for generators?)? Or touchtyping lessons on Chapel Road, even? Nobody want to talk about GLD (G. Danielson), or Mayoh, or any of the other lecturers there. Not even memories of hot arvo's, up in the radar theory room, trying not to go to sleep too obviously when Mr. Brzinski was discussing wave guide theory?

Well then maybe there's someone else who remembers wandering around with a brief case and a pair of headphones, waiting in line to get a cup of tea in the canteen for 4d in old money (6d for coffee)! Little booklets of red luncheon vouchers, singing Raymarc radar with little bits of paper pushed under psu relay contacts for you to troubleshoot and fix. Adam Faith lookalike Doug Tear, warning us all not to get a belt off the EL36 output bottles on the Hermes display...or gazing dully out the morse room window while plain language, machine perfect morse off a tape chirped long and boringly in your ears, the headphones clamped to your earholes beginning to get a bit uncomfortable...

All that and a whole lot more. Jog any memories?


----------



## Paul Braxton

...oops, looks like a dud thread, this one. Is there really no-one from the old establishment out there, reading this and willing to post a thread reply?


----------



## Varley

No, Paul. I LEFT my MOTOR RIGHT by the GENERATOR.

Perhaps Sir John Ambrose granted Norwood some special dispensation. Lovely Crematorium 'though.


----------



## rknibbs

We have previously chatted about Norwood Tech but not aware of anybody else joining in.


----------



## Paul Braxton

Whew, thanks, R.K. Nice to hear from you again. For a moment there I didn't think anyone was going to come up about dear old Knights Hill and the venerable establishment at the top!

Scattered far and wiide, to the four winds, those lads from Norwood Tech, it seems. Long may they remember those heady days, and nights in the Bricklayers Arms!


----------



## G3UGK

Hi Paul. Well I'm here... Was at Norwood a bit before you, memory is embarassingly hazy but I guess it was about 1958/59. Class was PMG1K. (Can't think why I remember that bit of trivia though). I didn't finish the course though; I joined the great IBM as a service engineer, based on what I learned about electronics in general. Didn't have much use for the morse though. 

Got my amateur radio licence in '65, though I took the RAE in 1959. I remember we were all entered by one of the tutors, named Teasdale (George?) and took the exam just to keep him quiet. Never regretted it though. 

Have you thought about joining the Radio Officers' Association? http://www.radioofficers.com/

Phil Cragg
G3UGK


----------



## Robert S Hill

Hi Paul
I thought there was a Norwood thread. Great memories, Benton, Burbidge etc. I have recently retired from corporate life as MD of Chemring Europe, a large defence company. I now teach flying and am an RAF Civilian Instructor with the Air Cadets


----------



## Paul Braxton

Well good on you, Bob! That is pretty amazing stuff. Hope it keeps you busy in your retirement; that and all the other stuff you'll have time for now. Have a great time.

I get phases when I remember Norwood days. They seem to come out of nowhere and linger around for a day or two - then - gone for another season. 

You might remember Bob McManamon from the radar course? He came to do the course from sea, with NZS. I lost touch with him in the mid '70's when he emigrated to Sydney but have recently caught up with him again and he's coming to Tauranga in October on a cruise. A long time since Norwood. Lots to talk about.

All the best.


----------

